# Unknown master - circa 1900 Young nude woman



## walles (Jun 17, 2016)

Dear all,

I Need help to find the master of a great painting. 
It's a great painting but an unknown master - circa 1900 Young nude woman Oil on canvas on panel.









Kind regards

Walles


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I take it your Budgetart from the auction site Catawiki?
this image isn't online anywhere, apart from Catawiki.


----------



## walles (Jun 17, 2016)

It's also on https://twitter.com/top_painters
A great paint!

Roy Lichtenstein’s “Nurse,” not seen on the market for 20 years, was sold for $95,365,000
Why so high?


----------



## Andrea Rizzardi (Jun 22, 2016)

is possible is "Felice Casorati" one painter the italy the 1900


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

Indeed, it seems to be the same woman as in this Caserati painting. /Mats










https://se.pinterest.com/matemate/felice-casorati/


----------

